# Neolamprologus brichardi



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone know where to pick up 6-8 juveniles? Cheaply? Last time I saw them in the store they were adults and $13-20 a peice. I am thinking of maybe redoing the 55G with them.... 
Anyone own any and want to share experiences?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Have you tried a local aquarium/cichlid club?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus, once they pair up they are mean but cool species. check out either these two places, post ad in the classifieds area:

www.minnfish.com

www.wiscichlidforum.com


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ive never kept brichardi, but ive kept neolamp. pulcher, they seem to be mixed up alot, and seem to be very similar. the daffodil was very nice and pretty, nothing but good things from it. i dont know about pairs like MP said, i only had one.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are communal fish. The whole "village" will raise young. Mine have never paired up but I have a trio. Peaceful as cichlids go but will defend territory against other fish when fry are present. Very lively and perfer to be in large numbers of thier own kind. They will kill juvenile brichardi if the tank gets overstocked and there isn't room for the fry to develop. Max size about 3.5 inches.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I have 6 of them and I have one pair out of them. The pair that I have breed like rabbits spitting out apx50 or so fry at a time. I think the Comps (and the filter) get many of them as I only have about 4 of them that are from really small fry to about 1/4" big. I have noticed that the pair have taken over about a 1/3 of the tank and chase off the other brichardi as well as the comps. Neat fish though, I like the blue in their eyes. and yes can be very fiesty towards other fish.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i have 6 2 inch brichardi in a 55 gallon i'm raising them in hopes of breeding them so once i get a pair i'll soop out the rest and move them to another tank and hopefully get another pair and then take the last 2 out and get another pair hopefully but from what i seen i love them my dad use to keep them when i was little and now i am and if u can get some at a fish swap meet for like $20 for 6 thats what i paid but then my dad picked up some F2 green face 7 for $10 so just keep a look out


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have 5 brichardis. They have formed a trio, which has bred twice. The fry get to about 2 weeks old, and over night they disappear. I don't know if they have to learn not eat them, or if I should start seperating them, or what. *sigh* I just want to raise some babies.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I would seperate them. Do you have anything covering the intake on your filter. Check to see if they are in there. It takes a bit for them to get to swimming and exploring. If that is the case an old pair of panty hose will work just fine over your intake


----------

